# Anyone Using the Garmin Xero A1 or A1i Bow Sight?



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Just curious.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Interesting concept. There are a lot of reviews on You Tube both bad and good. I'd say if you can't get good at ranging bow shots then it's an option. If you are in an area or topography where you consistently have longer shots then a range finder is a great tool to help produce less wounded animals. If you hunt where I hunt and I could almost jump onto the back of most the animals I see then it's less a factor. It's still A factor and if the sight works as prescribed then it would take a lot of guesswork out of the equation in the heat of the moment. There are many other products on the market such as pendulum sights that come close enough and that are mechanical. But at some point I'm sure there is always a failure rate with any method.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For me, the KISS method worked well. Due to me using the wrong pin in the adrenaline packed moment of drawing and releasing, I removed all but the 20 yard pin. I refused to shoot past 20, and started getting my deer on a regular basis with a bow. 



Arrow drop is simply gravity acting on the arrow during flight time, and testing with targets I could see no difference shooting level on ground or from a tree stand at these short ranges. Of course, where the arrow enters the deer changes to make sure you get the lungs.


I keep harping here that sound travels a lot faster than an arrow, and that is why I chose short shots. Deer have such incredibly fast reflexes it takes good slow motion video to really see it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Spot on. Also, shooting at a relaxed, unaware animal vs whistling or grunting to stop it makes a big difference.. granted a buck 'running' a doe, you got to stop him... 

I'm good inside of 25. One pin as well for me.


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the A1i. I played with it some this year, was thinking about using it on my elk hunt in September. I can't see the yardage read out at full draw through my peep, might need a bigger peep. Shooting targets it has been dead on, I did shoot a doe with it this year with no problems she was 22 yards. I like the concept but I have been shooting spot-hogg for 20 years and I can't get comfortable with it so I'm going back to my spot-hogg, I will let you have it for $750


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Spothogg*

Very interesting. I've got the 5 pin Spothogg, and like it. Now, recently I'm seeing double on all my pins at 35 to 45 yards. I'm wearing old glasses, I'll get them replace maybe tomorrow, and try it again. If the pins don't clear up, I'll be looking for possibly a single pin. Maybe the dial type, but that's a lot of movement (between ranging, then dialing and then finally drawing)and time, in the heat of battle. But I've seen Lee on the Crush kill a few monsters this way. I like this built in range finder though, I'll definitely take a look at them if I am force to switch. :texasflag


----------



## CoupDeGrace (Nov 29, 2012)

FOWLHOOK said:


> I have the A1i. I played with it some this year, was thinking about using it on my elk hunt in September. I can't see the yardage read out at full draw through my peep, might need a bigger peep. Shooting targets it has been dead on, I did shoot a doe with it this year with no problems she was 22 yards. I like the concept but I have been shooting spot-hogg for 20 years and I can't get comfortable with it so I'm going back to my spot-hogg, I will let you have it for $750


Just a heads up, if you are planning to hunt elk in CO, MT, or ID. It's not legal to use.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

FOWLHOOK said:


> I have the A1i. I played with it some this year, was thinking about using it on my elk hunt in September. I can't see the yardage read out at full draw through my peep, might need a bigger peep. Shooting targets it has been dead on, I did shoot a doe with it this year with no problems she was 22 yards. I like the concept but I have been shooting spot-hogg for 20 years and I can't get comfortable with it so I'm going back to my spot-hogg, I will let you have it for $750


 Have you tried shooting with both eyes open, to see if that would help.


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

Farmin AG said:


> Just a heads up, if you are planning to hunt elk in CO, MT, or ID. It's not legal to use.


Thanks for the heads up and I knew that. I only have 12 points in co. So it will be a few years before I can draw that unit I hunt Gila in New Mexico most of the time. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

Hoytbowhunter said:


> Have you tried shooting with both eyes open, to see if that would help.


I do shoot with both eyes open but my right eye takes over and i have trouble switching back to my left I took the sight off and itâ€™s in the classified on the other forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

